
In Fierce Competition, Google Finds Novel Ways to Feed Hiring Machine - gibsonf1
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/05/28/technology/28recruit.html?_r=1&ref=technology&oref=slogin
======
mynameishere
I wonder what they're all working on.

"Google is now adding about 500 workers each month"

Hmm...500 people. By my calculus, 500 people should be able to implement about
100 business concepts every 1-3 years. That seems off somehow, but...well,
they can't all be system admins, can they?

Take a look at google labs: <http://labs.google.com/>

How many of those things make money? Some of them seem to be a part of a long-
term Orwellian strategy:

<http://webaccelerator.google.com/>

...but I don't really see the revenue stream. What are they doing with all of
those people except mocking up start-up environments and hoping for the
occasional big hit? Wouldn't it be cheaper to just let the free market work,
and buy other people's companies as needed?

~~~
lupin_sansei
" Orwellian strategy"

Grow up

~~~
mynameishere
I am grown up. Thanks. If you read the spec for web accelerator, you will see
that it will allow google to know exactly what you are looking at at all
times. This fits the definition of the word "Orwellian" as I used it.

Man, I can't wait for the day when google stops being untouchable.

~~~
lupin_sansei
Does a grown up person assume that a search engine will shortly become a
Totalitarian Overlord because their computers receive which sites you visit?

------
antirez
"being part of Google could be a lot of fun"

I'm tired to read this sentence again and again. The Google culture from the
outside is disturbing.

------
schoudha


